# craftsman 15.5 hp ohv turbo cool



## turbo87 (May 11, 2009)

When I start the mower it seems like it starts slow.If I turn mower off it will only start maybe one more time then I have to let engine cool before it will start again.The starter got really hot when I was trying to start.The engine would have to crank one more time before it starts when hot.Just replaced battery,fuel filter,air cleaner,and oil.When I start if I leave running it runs great.


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

if starter getting real hot check your connections they could be corroded as in a bad ground


----------

